# Flow saved the day yesterday



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

So I went to the last hill to be open in my region for closing day yesterday and totally forgot anything to open my beer with. While sitting on the tailgate of my truck lamenting the waste of half a bottle that sprayed out when opening it with the tire well of my truck, I looked up at my new Flow Fuses and saw that the hole in the highback lever looks an awful lot like a bottle opener. Boom...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Their marketing team is clearly not pulling their weight if this isn't a well known fact!


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha agreed. I'm actually surprised at how few Flows I see in general especially since they've become such a fine tuned concept. There's literally no reason to not ride them. I admit my older models have a few quirks that take getting used to but the new models with NASTY straps and LSR ratchets make them a total game changer... Plus you know bottle openers


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Their marketing team is clearly not pulling their weight if this isn't a well known fact!


For some reason, that section of the Design Team that came up with it, keep forgettin what it was they designed!!!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

No way! Totally buying Flow next time.:surprise:


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't really know why more people don't ride Flows. They have their own set of quirks but once you get the hang of them they're easy as pie. Why wouldn't you spend less time ratcheting more time riding if you could? And no they're not loose or flimsy, for the skeptics out there. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Neversummer85 said:


> I don't really know why more people don't ride Flows. They have their own set of quirks but once you get the hang of them they're easy as pie. Why wouldn't you spend less time ratcheting more time riding if you could? And no they're not loose or flimsy, for the skeptics out there.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Guess you haven't been hung upside down in a position that you can't open them?

I like they way they ride, but not a big fan of how incredibly hard they are to get out of sometimes.


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I've caught an edge on very steep verticals and been laid on my back if that counts. I've never had a problem getting out of them. I don't understand why some people seem to have that issue. Maybe too much tension on the forward lean? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

All the women......and most of the children around these parts ride Flows.......


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I never see many female riders around my parts. I think I see more Gnus as far as rear entries go but that's probably because my local shops are all Mervin fanboys. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Guess you haven't been hung upside down in a position that you can't open them?
> 
> I like they way they ride, but not a big fan of how incredibly hard they are to get out of sometimes.
> 
> ...


Guess you haven't used any of the models in the past 3 years. The ratchets are very easy to use, they are just regular ratchets. I'm fat as fuck but I can still get to my bindings when I'm stuck upside down to get them out easily. I think it comes down to flexibility really. I can flat palm the floor in a standing position and have solid core strength. If your not flexible using any bindings I think your gonna have a hard time.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Agreed...the old mini ratchets can be a PITA especially when icy but the new LSR ratchets are the shit. I literally have the same old tried and true Flow highback but with the added flexibility of big traditional ratchets. The most tweaking I ever need to do between runs is maybe loosen my free foot if I'm at a mountain that enforces one foot lift exit but usually I just strap up on the lift and ride right off. I actually have to wait up for my buddies with regular bindings or else we lose each other because I get so far ahead. I learned the flow curve with older Flights. Since experiencing newer models I can say more than ever I'll never ever go back to front entries. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Neversummer85 said:


> I've caught an edge on very steep verticals and been laid on my back if that counts. I've never had a problem getting out of them. I don't understand why some people seem to have that issue. Maybe too much tension on the forward lean?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


It's not the initial unlocking of the highback, it's trying to push it flat that's the problem.


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

As in laying it all the way back to kick out? I don't really follow 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Neversummer85 said:


> As in laying it all the way back to kick out? I don't really follow
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yup.

You have to put the highback down to get your foot in it.

You have to get the highback down equally as far to get your back out of it.


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm gonna have to echo Argo once again because I have never had this problem. The only time I ever have trouble getting in or out of Flows is with my old Flight 2s when they get iced up. The newer models have nasty straps and pretty much everything else is more precision than older flows. My 2016 Fuses actually push the power strap away when you drop the highback so it's even easier to get in and out of. The only Flows I've ever had issues getting out of is the Fuse freeballers on my park board. They're a whole other ballgame but regular Flows I think are pretty flawless in recent years. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why the hell would you try to get the highbacks down if stuck? Just unstrap the ratchets


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol that too... 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I usually loosen my toe ratchet a little anyway because my boots are real tacky and like to stick to the power strap. I still get in and out faster than everyone else. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I had the Flight 2 and then Trilogy bindings and didn't care for them...I took a long break from flows and then tried the Nexus this year. I really like the Nexus...it is a great binding. I wish I would have sprung for the Fuse though...the Nasty system looks like it would be better yet.

I still ride my Union Atlas and Contact Pros more because I just like them better. When I do jump on the flows, I generally knock myself down when 1 footing because I kick the high back with my loose foot. Naturally, it happens in the lift line! So yeah, I'm THAT guy


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I started with Flight 2s lol they were a solid series just that flow was still figuring shit out back then. They've come a long way. Fuse is the shit. I really can't find anything to complain about. It's the same system that weaned me off front entries only better and comfier and with a bottle opener they pretty much win at life. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I try and put my highbacks up when skating. I have tripped on it more than once.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

That's happened to me... They generally stay put if I fold them forward though 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I started on the old flight 2 also. I now have nx2se and nx2-gt. I will probably never but a cheaper flow product. I have plenty of unions that I use and my son only uses union, except for some malavitas that the US team gave him.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

The Fuse is a cheaper model but it's a great binding. I think the Alpha is the new Flight. Looks just like it and has the mini ratchets. The Fuse is basically the Nexus but with the nasty strap. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha you know what cracks me up the most with rear entry haters is that even with the absolutely worst rear entry bindings you're STILL getting in and out faster than traditional bindings... Lol 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Why the hell would you try to get the highbacks down if stuck? Just unstrap the ratchets


They didn't even have shitty ratchets.
No ratchets what so ever, just lockers.


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

What model is this? I've never seen any Flow bindings without ratchets. They either have mini ratchets which ratchet when flipped up and press down to lock or they have the locking slap ratchets which are like regular ratchets with a locking tab

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I have to admit when I had Flows in 2004 I always thought just like TT - that the only way to get in/out was to lower the high back. Until you guys started mentioning it in this thread my mind was still stuck in that mode. But, you are obviously right - if you get stuck you can just open the strap like a normal binding.

Back in 2004 I thought the Flows were a fair bit heavier than other bindings. Is that the case now?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I know nothing about equipment but I bought Flows as my first bindings and I love them. I feel a bit guilty watching my kids sit and ratchet up while I stand there


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I just checked them out again on the web site. The active strap technology seems really cool. One of the things I did not like in the original model I had was that I was really jamming my foot into the strap and then never sure how well it was fitting when I lifted the high back. The current design that the strap actually lifts up a little and then clamps back down is pretty cool. 

With my mini feet I don't think there would even be a need for the hybrid toe strap. The standard strap probably covers nearly my whole boot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are just as light. I find them more comfortable and responsive than traditional bindings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> I know nothing about equipment but I bought Flows as my first bindings and I love them. I feel a bit guilty watching my kids sit and ratchet up while I stand there


which model? if your not in a NASTY version of them you are doing yourself a disservice......

I only have the hybrids now. I still have the fusion straps in my closet but use the fusions only now....


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> which model? if your not in a NASTY version of them you are doing yourself a disservice......
> 
> I only have the hybrids now. I still have the fusion straps in my closet but use the fusions only now....


Why would one choose the hybrid over the regular straps (other than the guess I posted as to my small feet)?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I find the leverage from the hybrids as better since you have pressure from toe to heel instead of just on top of my foot. They power straps work ok and are comfortable but for advanced and higher riding i like the hybrid with a toe strap snug, not tight.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Why would one choose the hybrid over the regular straps (other than the guess I posted as to my small feet)?


I don't really see the purpose of hybrid Flows now that they have regular ratchets and especially models with nasty straps. My impression of the hybrid versions was the ability to clip in like a regular binding if you're on a steep hill but with the newer innovations to flow's lineup this seems a little obsolete?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ummmmm I dunno? I am new... like really new... like brand new to this sport like 7 hours on a hill new LMAO.... but I kick ass....just ignore my posts. I have no right to be here esp in this thread...so onwards and upwards....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> I find the leverage from the hybrids as better since you have pressure from toe to heel instead of just on top of my foot. They power straps work ok and are comfortable but for advanced and higher riding i like the hybrid with a toe strap snug, not tight.


To each their own I guess. I've had good experiences with the power strap versions on pretty much all terrain from groomers to park to fresh pow to near verticals. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing. I do have one more board I'm trying to convert to Flows so maybe I'll get a hybrid set for that one. I am curious how they are in comparison. Admittedly my only experience with rear entry hybrids is Gnus which I didn't like at all. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> I find the leverage from the hybrids as better since you have pressure from toe to heel instead of just on top of my foot. They power straps work ok and are comfortable but for advanced and higher riding i like the hybrid with a toe strap snug, not tight.


This is actually bringing back an old memory that the strap on top of my foot was not completely comfortable. I imagine that has improved but I could see the advantage to the hybrid for a little more balanced pressure.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> This is actually bringing back an old memory that the strap on top of my foot was not completely comfortable. I imagine that has improved but I could see the advantage to the hybrid for a little more balanced pressure.


Good point. The newer power straps are indeed very comfortable but that is definitely a fair consideration 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah I always loosen the ratchets but never take them off. The rear entry is there just to get the foot in and out.. I still tighten and loosen the straps through the ratchets each time after locking the rear entry thing back in place. 

I just wish the straps were more comfortable.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

dave785 said:


> yeah I always loosen the ratchets but never take them off. The rear entry is there just to get the foot in and out.. I still tighten and loosen the straps through the ratchets each time after locking the rear entry thing back in place.
> 
> I just wish the straps were more comfortable.


What model/year you riding dude? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I would have never purchased a set of flow bindings this year if they didn't have the hybrid strap. Toe caps have completely eliminated heal lift for me and provide much better board feel. I don't need the toe cap strap as tight as the old style front strap. My feet thank me at the end of the day!

I hated the strap on the Flight 2s and the Trilogys...I had excessive heal lift and they were super uncomfortable. They had next to zero cushioning for jumps too. The new flows are night and day better than the old ones. I may just get a set of Fuse for next season...I prefer flows for the local hill because it only has 300' of vertical and I end up spending excessive time on the lift...I believe the flows give me 3-4 extra runs each day I go out there.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

d2cycles said:


> I would have never purchased a set of flow bindings this year if they didn't have the hybrid strap. Toe caps have completely eliminated heal lift for me and provide much better board feel. I don't need the toe cap strap as tight as the old style front strap. My feet thank me at the end of the day!
> 
> I hated the strap on the Flight 2s and the Trilogys...I had excessive heal lift and they were super uncomfortable. They had next to zero cushioning for jumps too. The new flows are night and day better than the old ones. I may just get a set of Fuse for next season...I prefer flows for the local hill because it only has 300' of vertical and I end up spending excessive time on the lift...I believe the flows give me 3-4 extra runs each day I go out there.


Yeah dude I love these Fuses. The footbed is so squishy and nice. There's literally nothing to complain about. Best bindings I've ever had 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> I find the leverage from the hybrids as better since you have pressure from toe to heel instead of just on top of my foot. They power straps work ok and are comfortable but for advanced and higher riding i like the hybrid with a toe strap snug, not tight.


I've been looking at Fuses for my park and all mtn freestyle boards (no freeriding) would you say the power strap would be better since I'm only after moderate response?


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I've been looking at Fuses for my park and all mtn freestyle boards (no freeriding) would you say the power strap would be better since I'm only after moderate response?


Well I personally feel that most of your response comes from the actual flex of the binding and board. I'd say try to find a shop that carries Flows and play with them there. I can't exactly comment on hybrid Flows but I know I've never had a problem with response from my power straps. I ride K2 Darkos (6/10 flex) Fuse power straps and a Neversummer Evo for strictly park days and it's done me just fine. That's my two cents. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The problem is I've actually never seen a pair of Flows in a store down here hah, they're very rare to see on the slopes. A friend is heading to the states next week and offered to bring me back something and given I have 2 pairs of Cartels and 1 pair of Genesis, gonna try something new.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> I find the leverage from the hybrids as better since you have pressure from toe to heel instead of just on top of my foot. They power straps work ok and are comfortable but for advanced and higher riding i like the hybrid with a toe strap snug, not tight.


They are awesome for people with bad or seized up ankle joints.
Or they used to be compared to anything else.

At the same time as being pretty much THE stiffest binding on the market. That steel cable doesn't stretch one bit. lol

I'm looking for a video right now or have a few people helping me find it haha it's awesome I''l post it up once it's found


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Phedder said:


> The problem is I've actually never seen a pair of Flows in a store down here hah, they're very rare to see on the slopes. A friend is heading to the states next week and offered to bring me back something and given I have 2 pairs of Cartels and 1 pair of Genesis, gonna try something new.


I feel you. My gear collecting has been hit or miss due to not having any shops with big variety around me. The only place that has rear entry anything is just K2 Cinches and Gnus, both of which I've tried and hated. I don't know man I would definitely recommend the Fuses for anything really. They're medium flex so I feel like you can make them a truly all mountain binding. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My flow 5s are probably one of the few recent models that have none of the advanced features, no NASTY, no fusion straps, no quick release ratchets (though they arent that hard to use)

But they are still super easy to get in and out of and they go great on my park board, which often gets used for hiking a feature. So getting in and out super quick helps a lot.

Gotta admit though that they arent the most comfortable bindings. No cant, no soft cushioning, and ice loves to stick to the padding. And unlike every other flow i have seen on the hill, or online, the highback never lies flat when dropped... it always wants to go back up which can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> My flow 5s are probably one of the few recent models that have none of the advanced features, no NASTY, no fusion straps, no quick release ratchets (though they arent that hard to use)
> 
> But they are still super easy to get in and out of and they go great on my park board, which often gets used for hiking a feature. So getting in and out super quick helps a lot.
> 
> Gotta admit though that they arent the most comfortable bindings. No cant, no soft cushioning, and ice loves to stick to the padding. And unlike every other flow i have seen on the hill, or online, the highback never lies flat when dropped... it always wants to go back up which can be annoying sometimes.


Fives are a lower end model, that's why. I don't think any Flow is particularly hard to use, it's just like anything else. You get what you pay for

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> The problem is I've actually never seen a pair of Flows in a store down here hah, they're very rare to see on the slopes. A friend is heading to the states next week and offered to bring me back something and given I have 2 pairs of Cartels and 1 pair of Genesis, gonna try something new.


make sure he gets them on sale online and shipped to his hotel or something. They are quite expensive MSRP but you can get them under $250 now for top of the line new models on sale.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Both my flows are power strap models and i almost bought a hybrid one but there was a discussion here a while back about the toe strap issues that made me decide not to get them. To satisfy my curiosity about the responsiveness of a binding with a toe cap, i purchased a Salomon Hologram(online), and a K2 lien AT from a forum member here. I found out that there is some quicker response edge to edge but not a game changer for me. My K2 lien is on my Niche Aether board as my play around,learn some ground tricks set-up. The hologram will be handed over to my son. I will stick with my flows until i stop snowboarding:wink:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I hear the new VAPE binding is going to blow us away


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

ETM said:


> I hear the new VAPE binding is going to blow us away


If they actually made a binding called that I'd switch to Gnus. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*treat yourself to a spree in the tool aisle at home depot*

OP must have the most tool deprived truck in america or be 21. 

You should be able to open a beer easily with a bic lighter, and there should be at least 10 things in your truck that can be used the same way sometimes with a slight bit more difficulty.

ANY wrench
screwdriver philips or reg, handle or tip
the arm that you stick in your jack
a bic lighter
the thick top part of any knife (or handle)
drill bit
screw gun extension
hammer

+1 to Flow having a bottle opener on their shits

-100 beers to the OP. luckily this is reversible with a little practice and levers.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> OP must have the most tool deprived truck in america or be 21.
> 
> You should be able to open a beer easily with a bic lighter, and there should be at least 10 things in your truck that can be used the same way sometimes with a slight bit more difficulty.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke and left my tools at home. Obviously I could have found a better way had I rooted around but thanks for taking it way too seriously. Props Buzz Killington 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Neversummer85 said:


> If they actually made a binding called that I'd switch to Gnus.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Pussy lol...


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

ETM said:


> Pussy lol...


Not being vape douche makes me a pussy? Laffffff

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Neversummer85 said:


> I don't smoke and left my tools at home. Obviously I could have found a better way had I rooted around but thanks for taking it way too seriously. Props Buzz Killington
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


His post was clearly meant humorously. You should definitely follow your own advice and not take HIM too seriously!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Neversummer85 said:


> but thanks for taking it way too seriously.


You were saying?


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

ETM said:


> You were saying?


My gnu comment wasn't serious either. Lighten up breh

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> His post was clearly meant humorously. You should definitely follow your own advice and not take HIM too seriously!


Lol apparently sarcasm fails online unless it's your own

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

6 pages in I thought I'd give a response that was relevant to your original post, it seemed from your fizzy half beer that you had some difficulty.

Who's serious?

Quit wasting beer not knowing how to open it and then putting it on the internet and I wont say a word, promise.

These tips are for everyone, not just you, beer pro!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Neversummer85 said:


> Lol apparently sarcasm fails online unless it's your own
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Perhaps so. The end of the season is clearly showing around these parts recently!


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> 6 pages in I thought I'd give a response that was relevant to your original post, it seemed from your fizzy half beer that you had some difficulty.
> 
> Who's serious?
> 
> ...


The fact that you even had to make this reply shows how serious you are. I don't give a shit about the beer since I get it for free due to driving for a beer distributor. The post was meant in good fun. It was more about the bindings than anything else. Off the jock bro

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Perhaps so. The end of the season is clearly showing around these parts recently!


Quite. We had a terrible season in the northeast. Gotta get my riding jollies out somehow I guess. In all seriousness I'm really thinking of investing in a nice mountain board kit. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Neversummer85 said:


> I don't smoke and left my tools at home. Obviously I could have found a better way had I rooted around but thanks for taking it way too seriously. Props Buzz Killington
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


thats why i put this bad boy on my rome


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Icecoast'n said:


> thats why i put this bad boy on my rome


Haha nice. I normally use my belt since it has a bottle opener on the back of the buckle but I wore a bib that day so didn't bring it. It was an all around rushed day since I pretty much forgot everything but my board 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Icecoast'n said:


> thats why i put this bad boy on my rome


If those are Flows, this thread has shown you probably don't need that accessory!


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> If those are Flows, this thread has shown you probably don't need that accessory!


It's not all flows just the ones with the lever like mine, Fuse specifically. I don't know if all the new models have it. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

OP.
Let people have a laugh without reeling everything back in.
This thread is awkward as fuck now, thanks to your lack of chill vibe.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

ETM said:


> OP.
> Let people have a laugh without reeling everything back in.
> This thread is awkward as fuck now, thanks to your lack of chill vibe.


I'll start vaping and it'll bring the stoke back brah

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Shit you guys he showed you how serious I am*

also wow this thread is viral as fuck

the topic is riveting like the lady at Tahoe


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> also wow this thread is viral as fuck
> 
> the topic is riveting like the lady at Tahoe


Haha yeah I didn't expect it to take off like this. Honestly I don't care if people make a jab at my expense but that dude was clearly just flaming 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*beer bottles are FLOW's bitch*



Kenai said:


> If those are Flows, this thread has shown you probably don't need that accessory!


Yea but why settle for opening 2 beers at once when you can crush half a sixer per WHACK!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Next time you're standing around and need a beer opened.......hand it to the nearest man........


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

So when do the Yoga Pants pics start gettin posted?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> So when do the Yoga Pants pics start gettin posted?????


Look for the "closed" sign, then back up a little.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Next time you're standing around and need a beer opened.......hand it to the nearest man........


Rotflmao. I rarely Rotflmao but I just did.

My nx2-gt have the opener on them... win!


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> Rotflmao. I rarely Rotflmao but I just did.
> 
> My nx2-gt have the opener on them... win!


Tits

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a friend that rides flows, binding has fallen apart on him 4 times, all while were out on the hill. He straps in real quick and then waits for the rest of us:wink: 5 years riding forum and flux bindings with zero issues. yeah you can keep your flows. 0


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sheeeesh Flow haters unite! pfft!
PS my lady flows don't have bottle openers because you needed to know that.
Flows rock on my green runs. Ha.

Edited to say I don't think I helped the Flow case with my green run comment.

This thread needs some estrogen!


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> I have a friend that rides flows, binding has fallen apart on him 4 times, all while were out on the hill. He straps in real quick and then waits for the rest of us:wink: 5 years riding forum and flux bindings with zero issues. yeah you can keep your flows. 0


What does fall apart mean? How old are these bindings. 

I have close to 200 days on mine since last season and aside from a hairline cracked highback about 15 days ago that was replaced by flow I have had no issues. I still have my old ones with over 200 days too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K, well I'm prolly gonna get sued for letting the cat out of the bag here?

Have a gander @ these.:surprise:

I just pirated this from dudes web site.
Look really close, you might catch it?

[ame]https://vimeo.com/160891819[/ame]


TT


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> What does fall apart mean? How old are these bindings.
> 
> I have close to 200 days on mine since last season and aside from a hairline cracked highback about 15 days ago that was replaced by flow I have had no issues. I still have my old ones with over 200 days too.


I don't really know either. I've been riding my 2010 Flights for awhile now and the only wear on them is the chrome flaking off the highback lever. Either this dude is riding ancient ones or something because everything I've seen from flow was well made. Maybe they're actually Buzruns [emoji38] 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFatRat (Mar 21, 2016)

Neversummer85 said:


> I don't really know why more people don't ride Flows.


People hate on Flows because they either haven't ridden them in a decade or they haven't ridden them at all. That, or "their friend had a pair and they exploded and shattered everyone's ankle in a 2 mile radius." Either way it's baseless.

Some local shops here in the SE won't even carry Flow and with all the tiny mountains and short runs, I just don't get it. Their boards are loaded with tech and priced a lot cheaper, their upper tier bindings are flawless once you get them dialed in, and their warranty/customer service is money.

Ah well, I guess the hate should be embraced. If they blew up, I wouldn't be getting $450-500 boards and $300-350 bindings for under $200


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

AFatRat said:


> People hate on Flows because they either haven't ridden them in a decade or they haven't ridden them at all. That, or "their friend had a pair and they exploded and shattered everyone's ankle in a 2 mile radius." Either way it's baseless.
> 
> Some local shops here in the SE won't even carry Flow and with all the tiny mountains and short runs, I just don't get it. Their boards are loaded with tech and priced a lot cheaper, their upper tier bindings are flawless once you get them dialed in, and their warranty/customer service is money.
> 
> Ah well, I guess the hate should be embraced. If they blew up, I wouldn't be getting $450-500 boards and $300-350 bindings for under $200


Yeah pretty much spot on. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For me the hardest part was trying to figure out how to get them dialed in without anyone with experience around to give pointers. I consistently had the the lower ratchet too tight making it very hard to get into. With traditional bindings a little tighter isn't an issue until you start to hurt. With the flows you quickly defeat the purpose of them.

And the instructions on their website basically say, not too tight. Which at least for me being a terrible cook is about as helpful as a recipe that says 'season to liking'


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

f00bar said:


> For me the hardest part was trying to figure out how to get them dialed in without anyone with experience around to give pointers. I consistently had the the lower ratchet too tight making it very hard to get into. With traditional bindings a little tighter isn't an issue until you start to hurt. With the flows you quickly defeat the purpose of them.


False. Even if I have to mess with the ratchets a little every run I still get going way before my buddies. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

My m9 se bindings are 5 seasons old and still have 0 issues. Also ride union contacts, and burton cartels (broke on me)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Neversummer85 said:


> False. Even if I have to mess with the ratchets a little every run I still get going way before my buddies.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I'm glad you can invalidate my own experiences. Everything isn't worth getting into a debate over.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I'm glad you can invalidate my own experiences. Everything isn't worth getting into a debate over.


Guess it's hard to relate when they pretty much function exactly like regular bindings just with a dropping highback. They do come with instructions and if you get them used, a million videos online. I actually was never intending this thread to be a flow vs everything else thread. I was pretty much just having a laugh at the bottle opener on my bindings. It's become a flame thread now ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*we aint even mad atcha*



Neversummer85 said:


> Guess it's hard to relate when they pretty much function exactly like regular bindings just with a dropping highback. They do come with instructions and if you get them used, a million videos online. I actually was never intending this thread to be a flow vs everything else thread. I was pretty much just having a laugh at the bottle opener on my bindings. It's become a flame thread now &#55357;&#56849;
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


cuz you are a raging flamer bro, but dont worry, fly your flag, we coo


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> cuz you are a raging flamer bro, but dont worry, fly your flag, we coo


There really was nothing but good natured jabs and discussing flows until you added your two cents. Ever since then it's been clear you're trying to troll the thread. At the end of the day it doesn't matter, just making the point. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFatRat (Mar 21, 2016)

f00bar said:


> For me the hardest part was trying to figure out how to get them dialed in without anyone with experience around to give pointers. I consistently had the the lower ratchet too tight making it very hard to get into. With traditional bindings a little tighter isn't an issue until you start to hurt. With the flows you quickly defeat the purpose of them.
> 
> And the instructions on their website basically say, not too tight. Which at least for me being a terrible cook is about as helpful as a recipe that says 'season to liking'


I could see that. It does take some effort to set them up and they actually are supposed to be a touch looser than traditionals. The active strap fixes not being able to kick in when they're tight as hell though.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Neversummer85 said:


> What model/year you riding dude?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


2015 Fuse Hybrid GT

Most of the lack of comfort is due to me having weird feet... not necessarily flow's fault.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

dave785 said:


> 2015 Fuse Hybrid GT
> 
> Most of the lack of comfort is due to me having weird feet... not necessarily flow's fault.


That could be. I've noticed different feeling in mine depending on the boot. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Neversummer85 said:


> False. Even if I have to mess with the ratchets a little every run I still get going way before my buddies.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Not sure why peeps use this as a major point in buying Flows?????

I'm sure they're great bindings, but usin the "They're faster, therefore I'm faster" is like sayin that there's a massive added advantage in having BOA's or Speed Laces on your boots!!!!! 

Sure you might save 5 seconds buckling in, but what time advantage does that eventuate into????? 

Like I said, I'm positive Flows are great bindings, but don't justify the purchase for the reason of beating your mates to the lift line by 5 seconds cause that's just not in the realm of reality!!!!!

The added option of bein able to open a beer however!!!!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not sure why peeps use this as a major point in buying Flows?????
> 
> I'm sure they're great bindings, but usin the "They're faster, therefore I'm faster" is like sayin that there's a massive added advantage in having BOA's or Speed Laces on your boots!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dude maybe you're in great shape and can bruce lee kick jump up after booting up.. But I have terrible flex problems with my hips and I have to say that my favorite thing about the flows is not having to sit down.

whether it's avoiding getting my ass cold, or being able to strap in farther away from the crowd, or strapping in standing up on an incline.. the flow rear entry means I can strap in almost anywhere and don't need to sit my ass down. 

I know it's possible to strap in to a regular binding while standing up... but only on great (level) conditions unless you're spiderman. The flows eliminate that.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Dude maybe you're in great shape and can bruce lee kick jump up after booting up.. But I have terrible flex problems with my hips and I have to say that my favorite thing about the flows is not having to sit down.
> 
> whether it's avoiding getting my ass cold, or being able to strap in farther away from the crowd, or strapping in standing up on an incline.. the flow rear entry means I can strap in almost anywhere and don't need to sit my ass down.
> 
> I know it's possible to strap in to a regular binding while standing up... but only on great (level) conditions unless you're spiderman. The flows eliminate that.


I can actually do that, but it drains the life out of me.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Dude maybe you're in great shape and can bruce lee kick jump up after booting up.. But I have terrible flex problems with my hips and I have to say that my favorite thing about the flows is not having to sit down.
> 
> whether it's avoiding getting my ass cold, or being able to strap in farther away from the crowd, or strapping in standing up on an incline.. the flow rear entry means I can strap in almost anywhere and don't need to sit my ass down.
> 
> I know it's possible to strap in to a regular binding while standing up... but only on great (level) conditions unless you're spiderman. The flows eliminate that.


Dude, I'm a 50 year old overweight beer drinker!!!!!

I don't sit down to strap in, and rely on bending just like a Flow Rider would!!!!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Dude, I'm a 50 year old overweight beer drinker!!!!!
> 
> I don't sit down to strap in, and rely on bending just like a Flow Rider would!!!!!


I'm intrigued... please tell me more


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not sure why peeps use this as a major point in buying Flows?????
> 
> I'm sure they're great bindings, but usin the "They're faster, therefore I'm faster" is like sayin that there's a massive added advantage in having BOA's or Speed Laces on your boots!!!!!
> 
> ...


My flows helped me get first tracks of a fresh powder run over the two guys who were on the lift in front of me, because they were sitting and trying to do their ratchets up where i just stepped in and locked the back up while still moving from the lift exit ramp.

Unfortunately the wife wasnt on Flows, and she had to go for sloppy 4ths (after those two took what was left). No friends on a Pow day right?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Dude maybe you're in great shape and can bruce lee kick jump up after booting up.. But I have terrible flex problems with my hips and I have to say that my favorite thing about the flows is not having to sit down.


If youre still sitting down to strap in, youre probably a novice.0


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I know it's possible to strap in to a regular binding while standing up... but only on great (level) conditions unless you're spiderman. The flows eliminate that.


I'm yet to find a ramp offload that I can't strap in standing up and spiderman I am (sadly) not. 2 kicks with your heel to make a shelf to stand in is all it takes. I still prefer T-bars because I can just stay strapped in the whole time and do non stop laps, but strapping in should be a non issue.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm seriously considering taking yoga classes(I live in LA and there are millions of these studios that I have never even once considered taking till this year.) to improve my range of motion just to shred better. Forget about all that healthy lifestyle stuff.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> My flows helped me get first tracks of a fresh powder run over the two guys who were on the lift in front of me, because they were sitting and trying to do their ratchets up where i just stepped in and locked the back up while still moving from the lift exit ramp.
> 
> Unfortunately the wife wasnt on Flows, and she had to go for sloppy 4ths (after those two took what was left). No friends on a Pow day right?


Heres what you didnt see, they took the fresh line right next to yours and had just as good of a time:smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Heres what you didnt see, they took the fresh line right next to yours and had just as good of a time:smile:


Actually it was more into the woods in the other direction. With his freshly left behind wife close behind...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't ever sit in the snow, ever. Period.

I make a little platform by pushing the loose snow on the ground.
Then I put my toes in first and step down with my heel.
It pushes my boot forward a little bit,then I know they're all the way back in the heel cup.

Then I can lite up my joint, one gets lit every run pretty much. Haha.
I don't have to worry about sliding anywhere.


Doesn't matter where I am, if I only have my front foot in I'm making a ledge.
It's tough to make that ledge wide enough to get the flow highback down sometimes, especially if you're on the side of a cliff or really steep slope.

What I think is awesome about flow bindings.
You can carry you board on your shoulder, walk to the chairlift, dump it off your shoulder.
Then put your front foot in & use the other foot to push up & lock the highback.

ALL WITHOUT TAKING YOUR HANDS OUT OF YOUR POCKETS.
Frickin awesome when you're hung over or sick.

Haha ya love that.


TT


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

You Flow super fans are just like the NeverSummer fan boys, annoying as fuck0


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> I'm seriously considering taking yoga classes(I live in LA and there are millions of these studios that I have never even once considered taking till this year.) to improve my range of motion just to shred better. Forget about all that healthy lifestyle stuff.


Consider bootcamp instead. You will get leaner stronger more flexible and cardio. Bootcamp rocks. I could never do yoga omg snooze fest! I love kettle bells battleropes free weights etc. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Best part about yoga.......................would be the pants.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> You Flow super fans are just like the NeverSummer fan boys, annoying as fuck0


your annoying as fuck regardless of what your typing about. :x

With regards to the positives of flows I could care less about how fast they are, it is nice but not a selling point for me. They are way more comfortable, responsive and damp than my other bindings. I speak specifically of the NX2-SE and GT with the hybrid strap(toe strap) versions..... My son is way faster than I am getting on a lift and heading out, he straps in while riding off without stopping. I stop without sitting down regardless of if I am using my unions or my flows.

If you cant touch the floor with your knees straight then you should start stretching. I have a gut in the way and can still flat palm the ground with my knees locked. 16gkid can do this too but it is to please his man lovers.

Timmy, i am not sure what you dont understand about the bindings. You can strap in and out like traditional bindings if you want with normal ratchets or you can use rear entry. It is not 2010 anymore(or 1999 for that matter), the bindings are way better now than they were ever in the past.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I'm intrigued... please tell me more


Unless you wish to know how many bowel movements I have in a day, that was pretty much all I had to offer your post?????


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> :blahblah:


So how much money does flow give you for every pair sold?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Then I can lite up my joint, one gets lit every run pretty much. Haha.
> I don't have to worry about sliding anywhere.
> 
> TT


I need to talk to your mother.oke:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I love it when you tell these fanboys about a set of flows that broke and they ask you which model and if its not the top of the line, then its suppose to break:dry:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> My flows helped me get first tracks of a fresh powder run over the two guys who were on the lift in front of me, because they were sitting and trying to do their ratchets up where i just stepped in and locked the back up while still moving from the lift exit ramp.
> 
> Unfortunately the wife wasnt on Flows, and she had to go for sloppy 4ths (after those two took what was left). No friends on a Pow day right?


So what you're sayin is they're so fast, that people that have traditional strap in's never get fresh tracks????? 

Well that is a better selling point than the bottle opener!!!!!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Flow guys - what is the difference between the XXX and the XXX GT? Is the GT some meaningful designation?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> I have a friend that rides flows, binding has fallen apart on him 4 times, all while were out on the hill. He straps in real quick and then waits for the rest of us:wink: 5 years riding forum and flux bindings with zero issues. yeah you can keep your flows. 0


The fact is that you didnt ride them. your "friend" rode them but your the one that is :crying:

I still hold to my last statement about your posts.....

I wish I got paid by flow or even a discount would be nice......


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

timmytard said:


> It's tough to make that ledge wide enough to get the flow highback down sometimes, especially if you're on the side of a cliff or really steep slope.
> 
> TT


I remember this feeling a bit when I had Flows a long time ago but it was only when I sat down and the open high back was sticking down into the snow. If I were to do it again today, it seems like it would be plenty easy on a steep to hold the board above you and step directly in. Any reason to not just reverse direction and have the lowered high back sticking out away from the slope? Seems like a pretty bomber solution and would actually be easier then doing the same maneuver with a traditional high back sticking up.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> The fact is that you didnt ride them. your "friend" rode them but your the one that is :crying:
> 
> I still hold to my last statement about your posts.....
> 
> I wish I got paid by flow or even a discount would be nice......


What are you retarded? I think seeing those thousands of dead bodies at vail is warping your mind. Yeah you should get paid by flow, the way you suckle on their nutsack in this thread, you might as well be an employee


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> What are you retarded? I think seeing those thousands of dead bodies at vail is warping your mind. Yeah you should get paid by flow, the way you suckle on their nutsack in this thread, you might as well be an employee


I should pay you the way your suckling on my nutsack every time I post. Its even on a thread that has no relevance to you since you dont ride, want to ride or care for flows. You just have a butt buddy that rode them once.....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> I should pay you the way your suckling on my nutsack every time I post. Its even on a thread that has no relevance to you since you dont ride, want to ride or care for flows. You just have a butt buddy that rode them once.....


So old...so bitter.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I just wanna know if anyone's come up with a pair of yoga pants that have a bottle opener on them?????


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

16gkid said:


> You Flow super fans are just like the NeverSummer fan boys, annoying as fuck


Why are you such an internet douche? How are the Flow fan boys sooooo annoying by commenting extensively in a single fucking thread. You just keep reading it and commenting because you are a dick, not because you have anything meaningful to offer. You are actively attacking a product you don't even use! You are currently filling the role as exhibit A for why humans are the worst. 

Here is a present for you.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> Consider bootcamp instead. You will get leaner stronger more flexible and cardio. Bootcamp rocks. I could never do yoga omg snooze fest! I love kettle bells battleropes free weights etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


But like how other people pointed out, no yoga pants. I live in hollywood, all those 24yr old women in yoga pants... shit, imma go sign up now!

Damn this thread is more bi-polar than amanda bynes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> So old...so bitter.


So bitter because I was riding all afternoon. 



Can you suck a little lighter? my balls ache.

using my flows.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jae said:


> But like how other people pointed out, no yoga pants.
> 
> Damn this thread is more bi-polar than amanda bynes.


I do Bikram yoga. It is hot yoga with strength and stretching. (I still can't nearly touch the floor so fuck Argo and his fat flexibility.) There are lots and lots of sweaty yoga pants and often less at hot yoga!:grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jae said:


> But like how other people pointed out, no yoga pants. I live in hollywood, all those 24yr old women in yoga pants... shit, imma go sign up now!
> 
> Damn this thread is more bi-polar than amanda bynes.



You would be better going to yoga for flexibility anyhow. Do yoga and then something else like the boot camp.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> I should pay you the way your suckling on my nutsack every time I post. Its even on a thread that has no relevance to you since you dont ride, want to ride or care for flows. You just have a butt buddy that rode them once.....





Kenai said:


> Why are you such an internet douche? How are the Flow fan boys sooooo annoying by commenting extensively in a single fucking thread. You just keep reading it and commenting because you are a dick, not because you have anything meaningful to offer. You are actively attacking a product you don't even use! You are currently filling the role as exhibit A for why humans are the worst.
> 
> Here is a present for you.


If I wasnt here, this thread would look like a trump rally, full of ignorant retards, spouting non sense:blahblah:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> If I wasnt here, this thread would look like a trump rally, full of ignorant retards, spouting non sense:blahblah:


Now it is just one ignorant retard spouting off about shit that he has no idea about to a bunch of people that actually go out and use, have knowledge about and dont mind sharing the information about a certain something..... 

Someone asked about the designations from flow. GT is stiffer than SE, I dont think they have SE anymore, just NX2. The NX2 and GT have more aluminum structure too than the other lower end models along with the Active strap/NASTY.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> So bitter because I was riding all afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL my season is over, but it gives me time to reread this thread and laugh at you getting trolled by a teenager http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...nsaa-safety-factsheet-whos-gettin-hurt-4.html


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

16gkid said:


> If I wasnt here, this thread would look like a trump rally, full of ignorant retards, spouting non sense:blahblah:


nah bro, so far you are trump, you're the one who's hating the most. everyone else is ted cruz and the gop


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> Now it is just one ignorant retard spouting off about shit that he has no idea about to a bunch of people that actually go out and use, have knowledge about and dont mind sharing the information about a certain something.....


Ruining a fanboy e-circle jerk is one of the best uses of time at work


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jae said:


> nah bro, so far you are trump, you're the one who's hating the most. everyone else is ted cruz and the gop


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> I do Bikram yoga. It is hot yoga with strength and stretching. (I still can't nearly touch the floor so fuck Argo and his fat flexibility.) There are lots and lots of sweaty yoga pants and often less at hot yoga!:grin:


As soon as someone posts a pair of sweaty yoga pants, this thread should be closed!!!!! 

Never to be opened again!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> LOL my season is over, but it gives me time to reread this thread and laugh at you getting trolled by a teenager http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...nsaa-safety-factsheet-whos-gettin-hurt-4.html


now getting trolled by another douche....

but that is ok, I am bored and watching house of cards waiting for my wife to get home. Otherwise Id have just kept moving along...... Your douchebaggery is amusing to me though.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Kenai said:


> I do Bikram yoga. It is hot yoga with strength and stretching. (I still can't nearly touch the floor so fuck Argo and his fat flexibility.) There are lots and lots of sweaty yoga pants and often less at hot yoga!:grin:


Which has hotter women that are not hardcore hippy? It's dangerous over here with all the vegans/peta people >


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> now getting trolled by another douche....
> 
> but that is ok, I am bored and watching house of cards waiting for my wife to get home. Otherwise Id have just kept moving along...... Your douchebaggery is amusing to me though.


They say 83% of online victims are comprised of the elderly


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jae said:


> Which has hotter women that are not hardcore hippy? It's dangerous over here with all the vegans/peta people >


dude, arent you in LA? That is way better odds than San Fran or Portland of finding a woman that shaves before a date. You want to stick to intermediate classes though. The more entrenched they are in the yoga world, the more hippy and hairy they get....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> They say 83% of online victims are comprised of the elderly


Only people under 30 thing getting old is a bad thing. 

I haven't hit 40 yet though so I will not take the honor of being called elderly just yet.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> Someone asked about the designations from flow. GT is stiffer than SE, I dont think they have SE anymore, just NX2. The NX2 and GT have more aluminum structure too than the other lower end models along with the Active strap/NASTY.


I asked because they have Fuse, Fuse GT, NX2, and NX2 GT. Is each one slightly stiffer or is there some other difference between Fuse GT and NX2? They both have NASTY.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> Consider bootcamp instead. You will get leaner stronger more flexible and cardio. Bootcamp rocks. I could never do yoga omg snooze fest! I love kettle bells battleropes free weights etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


lol looking into yoga studios, bootcamp is a form of yoga. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I was looking at that recently, I believe the NX2 line is an aluminium frame, the GT denotes a stiffer highback? So the Fuse GT is the same nylon base but stiffer highback than the Fuse. Same for NX2?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Kenai said:


> I asked because they have Fuse, Fuse GT, NX2, and NX2 GT. Is each one slightly stiffer or is there some other difference between Fuse GT and NX2? They both have NASTY.


Yes, in that order they increment on their stiffness scale. Think it goes 6-9 out of 10. Keep in mind the numbers just mean relative to each other, its not like each one is 10% more stiff than the previous.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I was looking at that recently, I believe the NX2 line is an aluminium frame, the GT denotes a stiffer highback? So the Fuse GT is the same nylon base but stiffer highback than the Fuse. Same for NX2?


yes that is correct.

And I want to point out that you idiots are going to make me break something as I try to get into my now pilots standing up. The worst part is i always seem to step on the ankle strap first... bah. I'm so spoiled by flows.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

dave785 said:


> yes that is correct.
> 
> And I want to point out that you idiots are going to make me break something as I try to get into my now pilots standing up. The worst part is i always seem to step on the ankle strap first... bah. I'm so spoiled by flows.


Don't be ashamed to ask for a hand.





I mean literally, ask someone to hold your hands while you try to step in standing up >


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> yes that is correct.
> 
> And I want to point out that you idiots are going to make me break something as I try to get into my now pilots standing up. The worst part is i always seem to step on the ankle strap first... bah. I'm so spoiled by flows.


well with the malivita straps hopefully the sent you the stay open arms. I've been looking for those stay open arms at my local shops, but gotta order them online.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Don't be ashamed to ask for a hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then ask them to open your beer for you.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> well with the malivita straps hopefully the sent you the stay open arms. I've been looking for those stay open arms at my local shops, but gotta order them online.


i misspoke.. it isn't the strap i keep stepping on.. it's the tongue.


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay so I'm fairly new here and I have to ask( apologize in advance for further derailing this thread) is this typical behavior on this forum where douchebaggery just pops up out of know where for some reason. Calling people fan boys when they probably have never even tried a product, and making claims for shit when the only one being a fan boy is the one hating in the first place while others have a civil cobversation?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm just too fucking tired, tonight. I'll look at this tomorrow and see if someone needs a time-out.

Meanwhile, everyone go play out on the street.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

After reviewing the thread, I think in fairness I'd have to ban the entire fucking membership. Goddam, the shit started on page 6.

On the interwebz, no one can hear your sarcastic tone. So use smilies, FFS.

Ppl are pissed about the end of the season, IMO.


----------

